# Recommended Photography Books



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2010)

A series of photography books I recommend.

*General Photography*

The Digital Photography Book     ~ Scott Kelby   
The Digital Photography Book,  Volume 2     ~ Scott Kelby   
The Digital Photography Book,  Volume 3      ~ Scott Kelby 

David Pogue's Digital Photography:  The Missing Manual      ~ David Pogue   

Real World Digital Photography (2nd  Edition)     ~ Deke McClelland   

Digital Photography For Dummies      ~ Julie Adair King   

Photography for Dummies, Second  Edition       ~ Russell Hart   

Canon EOS 50D Digital Field Guide     ~ Charlotte K. Lowrie   

*Wedding Photography*

On-Camera Flash Techniques for  Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography     ~ Neil van Niekerk 

Captured by the Light: The  Essential Guide to Creating Extraordinary Wedding Photography      ~ David Ziser


I'll periodically add to this list.  If you click the links and buy, MT gets a small % of the sale, so it's a great chance to get some great books at a discount and help support MT.


----------

